# Sightmark Wraith versus IR camera and small video screen on my scooe



## Rraabe (Jan 1, 2020)

Just getting started on predators, have a thermal hand held viewer for night time but wonder if those cameras that attach to scooe and feed a cellphone sized screen using IR light would work as well as a sightmark Wraith?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to PredatorTalk. I’m not familiar with those cameras that attach to The scope


----------



## Hardwaymike0328 (Jan 19, 2020)

I've been doing that same research. My only problem is that all of my info comes from the inter webs, lol. I have never seen either in person. But we are only allowed rimfire after dark here, so they will have to be close either way, and those cameras are a lot cheaper for trial and error. After it gets in, I will try to remember to respond here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The real question will be. Do you want to be able to put your eye up to the cup to see the screen. Or..... have your entire face lit up by a screen in front of you're face.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

By the way. I have 3 wraiths and love them.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

